# Free Information For Sale



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Am I the only one who's bothered by this: ORION CAR AUDIO AMP SPEC SHEET COVERS SX, HCCA AND GS SERIES RARE | eBay

Or this: ORION BMS5.5 - 5.5" 5 1/2" MIDRANGE / WOOFER - RUBBER SURROUND - 12 OHM QTY:1 | eBay


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

yes,.. i am. imo, the manual in the pic tells me it's origin is that of a copy machine.

just for kicks, im thinking i want to list all the missing info and pics at fixed price using his ad as a template,... i dont mind paying the fee to prove a point.

run it with a buy it now of 5k,.. good til cancelled


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

eBay is rampant with those types of scams. You can search for TVs and find a similar situation.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

not sure what is the problem with the second one?


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

spl152db said:


> not sure what is the problem with the second one?


I thought I was familiar with all of the series Orion used. I don't remember the Blue Millenium series. Unless they're new and I'm completely mistaken? Or I missed these altogether. I've been wrong before. But I don't feel like these were produced by the company we all know and love.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

oh the name and symbol is wrong too.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

It's from another country... might not necessarily be a bootleg and could just be _another_ company named Orion.

But yeah, selling photocopies is quite lame but I've bought things like that before when I just couldn't find the info elsewhere!


----------

